# Oktober Fest Sale! 35% off Bomber Gear



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I am having an Oktober Fest sale on select winter specific products. 
Skirts, Poggies, and Thermal-wear all 35% off.
If you need anything this winter... 
www.bombergear.com 
 Rick


----------

